
President of USA, Trump issues threat to North Korea - baybal2
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/08/trump-warns-north-korea-threats-will-be-met-with-fire-and-fury.html
======
CyberDildonics
Trump is president? Give a guy a heads up.

